# Business Partner - T Shirt Printing / Garment Printing



## Latino313 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a business partner who can handle the technical/printing side of the business.

I currently have a garment printing business based north of London. The business has all the equipment and stock.

I am happy to manage the business side of the operation and looking for someone who is experienced in all aspects of printing from vinyl printing to graphic design.

If you are interested or have any questions, fill free to message me.

Thanks

Rodney


----------



## UglyPugApparel (Oct 6, 2014)

Rodney,

I know this post is 2 years old, but I'm interested. Do you have any links? I own a company called Ugly Pug Apparel and I'm an illustrator and graphic designer. 

I need help on the business side of things. If you're still in the game, let's talk details and see what happens.


----------

